# Volant intake for the Golf 2.5



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

I saw on the Volant website that they are looking for a Golf 2.5 to check fit for their new intake system. 

http://volant.com/cai_kit.asp?TypeField=Volkswagon 

They give a free intake to the person who lends their car for test fit. 

Anyone in California interested? 

I always wanted this design on my Golf. I find its a nice oem looking intake and should work very well. 

They sell the Jetta intake 232$. should be something similar for the Golf. 


















GTI 









http://shop.volant.com/115206-Volkswagen-Jetta-11-13-20L-115206.htm 

hopefully it becomes available very soon as I want to put an intake and don't want a cold air or air filter on a stick.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

They found a test car and should be ready soon. 

hopefully sale price stays under 250$


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Very oem looking in the engine bay.:thumbup: 

I assume there is a cone filter hiding in there?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't think so, on their website it shows a cylindrical style filter. I wanna see this without the cover on it.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

was disappointed that they only sell 2.0L kits, since this is a 2.5L forum :banghead:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

It was postd here to find test cars...


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

vwluger22 said:


> Very oem looking in the engine bay.:thumbup:
> 
> I assume there is a cone filter hiding in there?


 they use a cylindrical Donaldson powercore filter.


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

This set up looks great, exactly what I was hoping for, Would I be safe in assuming that this enclosed set up would also mean a reduction in noise over the other open cone intakes. I know alot of people like the sound the intakes make but i would really prefer a less restrictive intake but - without the loud sucking noise. Just my preference.


----------

